# Can Cipralex make your dp never go away



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

I been on Cipralex for almost 3 years and I am now starting to wonder if thats what keeping me from recovery. Has anyone here been on it and then when they went off felt better?? I am hope to start ween off but if anyone here can let me know if this is cause I would be happy to hear some of your comments. Thanks!


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I do not take medication myself, but I have heard from many people that meds made them worse and they felt better after the withdrawal.

Before all this, I thought things are easy. If you are depressed- take medication for depression. If you are anxious- take medication for anxiety. If you have DP- take medication for depersonalisation. Unfortunately, it is not as easy as that. Some profit from meds, others don't.

I am sure some here have first hand experience with Cipralex. I just know that some antidepressant cause DP.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> I been on Cipralex for almost 3 years and I am now starting to wonder if thats what keeping me from recovery. Has anyone here been on it and then when they went off felt better?? I am hope to start ween off but if anyone here can let me know if this is cause I would be happy to hear some of your comments. Thanks!


Ideally a medication is used short term to gain control of a problem. Depending on the person this may or may not be possible.

Cipralex and other SSRIs have benefited a lot of people. And it is in the nature of increased serotonin to be somewhat depersonalizing, hence relieving anxiety and depression.

The thing to do is talk to your doctor about slowly getting off the medication. Slowly (months) because you've been on it for 3 years and need to minimize any withdrawals (go slowly enough and there will not be withdrawal issues). Also, slowly, because you want to see how you feel along the way.

What are your symptoms of DP now? Do you still suffer anxiety/depression?


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Well VD I originally was on it to treat depression (postpartum) in particular but I believe after 3 years it cant be that but it might of caused it. I dont know anymore if I am just eatting my money away or not. So depressing I have a child to take care of not waste money on pills!


----------



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

I was on cipralex for about 4 years. I was able to live normal life and dont suffer so much. But it doesnt cure me. Its well known fact, that antidepresives are meant to help you regain your inner strenght so you can be able to solve your problems. They are not meant to cure you alone. (with some exceptions). Problem was, that i didnt have motivation to do changes, because i wasnt feeling great, but at least i wasnt feeling horrible. And i was to scared to risk it. Few months ago i started to work after university. Therefore i didnt have time to go to my psych for medication, therefore i decide to try live without meds. I was lowering dose for two - three months and now i am about month absolutly without meds. And i feel horrible.







But finally, i am doing things that i should have done long time ago. And i hope, that i will finally be able to live my life as i should without dr and dp. But i dont know, its still possible that i will go begging for meds again.







So my opinion is - antidepresives can help you, but you must be able to help yourself also. If you are really sure that you want to try live without them, tell it to your psych. and do it slowelly. But dont expect miracles. You can be able to cure yourself with them. You can be able to cure yourself without them. They are just something to hold to, not the main factor in your life. And be ready that it will not be pleasant without them, at least for some time.







Good luck.


----------

